# Light weight cranks vs. $$$$



## bigtermites (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello all just about finished picking all the parts for my Litespeed Ghisallo. I have not decided on the crank & bottom bracket. I curently have a used set of Dura-Ace 9sp & older 8sp pair w/ 9sp rings. I think my older set of Dura-Ace cranks w/ World Class Ti BB is lighter. Should I use these or invest in a new light weight set. The Zipps look nice but cost seems high. What do you all think is the best for the $$? Would also like to change over to compact rings.

Thanks


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

bigtermites said:


> Hello all just about finished picking all the parts for my Litespeed Ghisallo. I have not decided on the crank & bottom bracket. I curently have a used set of Dura-Ace 9sp & older 8sp pair w/ 9sp rings. I think my older set of Dura-Ace cranks w/ World Class Ti BB is lighter. Should I use these or invest in a new light weight set. The Zipps look nice but cost seems high. What do you all think is the best for the $$? Would also like to change over to compact rings.
> 
> Thanks


Well, that's a kettle of worms you've opened. At the muy light end are THM Carbones Claviculas, but they're a touch over $1000. You've seen the Zipps: very nice, pretty light. Soon to hit the shelves, with soon meaning in a few months, are Zero Gravity's offering, which will weigh in at around 610g or so, complete, and cost around $700-800. Stronglight's crank is in the $600ish range, maybe less, and is well thought of and plenty stiff. Also worth a look are Time's cranks, priced around the same as Stronglight and weighing about the same. There are also offerings from Extralite, KCNC, Tune, Deda, and so on. Before getting wowed by some of those, keep in mind that the new 7800 Dura Ace cranks are plenty light, though ugly, as are Campy Record cranks--both alloy and carbon.

FSA has a large following, but I think that has more to do with their pricing structure than anything. FSA is nearly always way overweight when it comes to claimed wt. vs. actual wt. That's not to say that they don't work well. They are certainly lacking in the style dept.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

When you're concerned about weight this is the place to ceck out, there's tons (pardon my French) of knowledge to be found in the forums section as well.


----------



## Alpinist (Jul 27, 2005)

*Cranks*

My Time ASX Titans cranks (and bb) weigh in at 596 grams and their sexy. They can be found online for $650. I think SpeedGoat.com has them for around that price.

Alpinist


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Just a FYI. FSA K-FORCE ISIS cranks are being blown out by FSA and cab be had very cheap. They are with 10g of claimed weight with the heavy K-Force Chainrings. I put Stronglight 51/39T rings on my and tuned they now weigh 466g. Add the Token BB and Extralite crankbolts for a total of 625g and cost me less than $220 at my wholsesale costs.
Around $300-325 retail.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Time ASX Ti weigh about 640g. Definitely not under 600g.


----------

